# Where to buy IPL cricket tickets



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The IPL cricket starts in UAE on 16 April. Does anyone know how/where to buy tickets please as I have seen no announcements.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Seems like it will start tomorrow
Indian Premier League 7 tickets to go on sale online April 3: prices, availability information | The National


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

StewartC said:


> The IPL cricket starts in UAE on 16 April. Does anyone know how/where to buy tickets please as I have seen no announcements.


Hi,
Apparently they will be available from Lulu stores - although I don't know which ones. 
Favourites would be the big one in Karama and the big one behind Pan Emirates in Al Barsha.
Also will be available from Dubai cricket stadium box office.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Brilliant. Thanks, chaps.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got a couple of underground parking spaces within walking distance of the cricket ground - wonder what the going rate is for parking 

Suggestions for additional services I might offer would be gratefully received.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> I've got a couple of underground parking spaces within walking distance of the cricket ground - wonder what the going rate is for parking
> 
> Suggestions for additional services I might offer would be gratefully received.


Car wash mister?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Car wash mister?


But then I'd end up with wrinkly fingers - the rest of me is wrinkly enough thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't ever watched a cricket match in UAE - any idea if it would be a dry affair? Would influence my decision to drive or not.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

No mention about it being dry or not in the seating areas, however they do mention F&B outlets in their online brochure.

Personally, I would be surprised if they did allow the general seating areas to be 'wet' as it could cause problems (shame though).


----------



## Raziasheikh (Apr 3, 2014)

You can buy IPL Ticket from IPL Official Site.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Cricket matches in dubai in the past have not been dry, so doubt this will be dry, they sell alcohol. Sharjah will be dry fyi.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> Cricket matches in dubai in the past have not been dry, so doubt this will be dry, they sell alcohol. Sharjah will be dry fyi.


It just gets better and better... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Book a taxi, Les.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ash_ak said:


> Cricket matches in dubai in the past have not been dry, so doubt this will be dry, they sell alcohol. Sharjah will be dry fyi.


Any idea about AD? Anyways, not a major issue but adds to the fun.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Either ALL of the premium seats for the first Dubai double-header have sold out in a few hours or the website isn't working proprerly. Who would have thought it?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sold out it seems - called up Ticketmaster. Or maybe there were very few seats to begin with, the rest going to sponsors etc. 
Cheaper seats are available though (in AD).
Apparently cricket is popular in UAE  (though this strictly not really cricket)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

There's hardly ever anything worthwile to do or see here, and when there is the organisers screw it up. Couldn't get through on the phone and no replies to the helpline email. You just know those nice seats will be empty on the day too. I'll just have to give it a miss. Still, only five more years to go here.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Apparently they will be available from Lulu stores - although I don't know which ones.
> Favourites would be the big one in Karama and the big one behind Pan Emirates in Al Barsha.
> Also will be available from Dubai cricket stadium box office.
> ...



Went to Lulu Quasis near Stadium Metro Station. Tickets will be sold from 6th there.


----------



## mountebank (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone going to the opener tomorrow? I need to get from Dubai to AD somehow, I have no car


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

mountebank said:


> Anyone going to the opener tomorrow? I need to get from Dubai to AD somehow, I have no car


Dubizzle Dubai | Car Lift: IPL TRANSPORTATION

Dubizzle Dubai | Car Lift: IPL Cricket Car Lift

Dubizzle Dubai | Sports: TRANSPORTATION FOR IPL MATCHES


----------



## mountebank (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice one, thank you


----------

